# Zotac GeForce RTX 3070 Twin Edge OC



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2020)

Zotac sells their factory-overclocked GeForce RTX 3070 Twin Edge close to the NVIDIA MSRP, which makes it an excellent choice for the value-oriented buyer. The card is also the only dual-slot design today, so it can fit into smaller systems that still pack a punch.

*Show full review*


----------



## Searing (Oct 29, 2020)

22 percent faster if you go with a 3080, 8 percent faster from there to 3090. I still think the 3080 is the better card if you can find a $700 USD model. I see most of the 3070's in Canada are $600 USD so are not very interesting. So far only one "$500 USD" model here, the Gigabyte Eagle, but no review yet.


----------



## ixi (Oct 29, 2020)

Searing said:


> 22 percent faster if you go with a 3080, 8 percent faster from there to 3090. I still think the 3080 is the better card if you can find a $700 USD model. I see most of the 3070's in Canada are $600 USD so are not very interesting. So far only one "$500 USD" model here, the Gigabyte Eagle, but no review yet.



From my personal experience from few years ago with gigabyte on amd and nvidia gpus I would avoid them. 

Well, the 3070 will be hard to get and its price will sky rocket...


----------



## Sandbo (Oct 29, 2020)

I guess the price craze won't end until after Christmas, probably it will end up affecting AMD GPUs as well.
Well, I guess I can save up for another few months....


----------



## poisxpto (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice, thanks for the review.
Bought one today in France for 519 euros, expecting a nice step up compare to my current vega 56.


----------



## ixi (Oct 29, 2020)

poisxpto said:


> Nice, thanks for the review.
> Bought one today in France for 519 euros, expecting a nice step up compare to my current vega 56.


Nice one! Price is good as well! Enjoy.


----------



## F-man4 (Oct 31, 2020)

Anyone changed heatsink to make it compatible with 19cm Chinese order-made cases like LOLI1 K39 etc.?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2020)

F-man4 said:


> Anyone changed heatsink to make it compatible with 19cm Chinese order-made cases like LOLI1 K39 etc.?


You could certainly save a little bit of space by cutting off the plastic, but I don't think you can get it down to 19 cm


----------



## Rebe1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Great review, thanks for it! Any news about waterblock compatibility for this model?


----------



## Condelio (Jan 8, 2021)

Yesterday my twin edge OC arrived. When i finished installing it i fired up Control Ultimate, set everything to ultra with rtx on and played for 10' to discover RT for the first time. It' something that has to be seen. What i found funny is that RT is next level but the models and textures not that much

Anyway, playing for 5-10' with everything at ultra the Card reached 2318rpm. It doesn't sound loud anymore, it sounds like a jet plane. I'll try to undervolt and more importantly will try with other games and settings to see if my card replicates w11zard findings (1955rpm).


----------



## ThisIsMyAcct (Jan 17, 2021)

What were the thermal pad sizes? More specifically, what was the height at the crushed and non-crushed parts?


----------

